# 2011 F250 50k miles w/ 8' 6" Western MVP3 $24,500



## gregm93 (Sep 23, 2015)

For sale is my 2011 F250 Super Duty. Just hit 50k on the odometer, truck is in excellent shape. Selling because I'm relocating to Boston Mass. I bought the truck and the plow from Cappelino Chevy (North Boston, NY) last year. Was not a plow truck prior to purchase. Fluid Film undercoating. LED amber plow light, Ladder rack, toolbox, and two sets of tires included. The winter tires are Cooper Discoverer M+S mounted on the stock rims. Summer tires I believe are Goodyear wranglers, mounted on black rims (2 have decent tread, 2 are getting pretty low).

I'm not interested in separating the plow from the truck.
*I'm located in Hamburg, NY.* If you're seriously interested my name is Greg and you can reach me at 716-nine8four-5four9zero. Plowsite responses won't be as quick but thats fine too. If you call or text mention plowsite and I will actually take you seriously. Those craigslisters are starting to wear on me! 

Thanks Guys





  








File_003




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








File_002




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








File_001




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








File_000




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








File_000(1)




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








IMG_0703




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








IMG_0699




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








IMG_0695




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








File_000




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017











  








IMG_0697




__
gregm93


__
Feb 22, 2017


----------

